# Cats and rocking recliners



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

How can I keep my cats out from under my rocking recliners? I'm really afraid they might get under one of them without us knowing before we sit down or raise the footrest. This wasn't a problem when we had just Kit N. and Pearl, they never did this but Dude and the DustBunny regularly crawl under them despite the stuff we keep sticking under them to keep them out. Getting new chairs right now is not an option. Any of you guys have ideas on how to keep them from crawling under these chairs and maybe getting hurt? I've tried a couple of those cat repellent sprays and they didn't help at all.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

*bump*

Anyone, anyone?

*crickets*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Did you try tin foil or sticky tape under there?


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

I've just learned to NOT use the recliner part of my Lay-Z-Boy or the ones built in to my couch -- my cats cant get under them unless the footrest is up. Sorry it's not much help.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmm...tin foil...
I've got plenty of that, so I'll give it a try. Dude is such a goofball, I think he might try to eat it! I'm still trying to work out in my mind how to fashion a barrier out of cardboard cuz I have plenty of that too. Thanks for the suggestions!

Paul, my DustBunny looks just like your Addie but with short hair. So cute!


----------

